# Ann Arbor Show Must Be Cancelled



## pkleppert (Apr 2, 2020)

The Governor of Michigan is extending the State shutdown until June 6th.

Therefore this year's Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet must be cancelled. It cannot be rescheduled for 2020.

Full refunds will be given to vendors.

We are working on next year's show and will be posting updates.

PLEASE SHARE AND POST WHEREVER YOU CAN TO GET THE WORD OUT

Thanks, Paul & Annie and all of our helpers


----------



## bike (Apr 2, 2020)

Sad times...
Best to all you folks.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 2, 2020)

Sorry to hear this @pkleppert but I hope you guys will be back for your 40th next year !!


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2020)

Very sad, but it is for the greater good.


----------



## Eddieman (Apr 2, 2020)

Oh well, life goes on.


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 2, 2020)

Oh man! Nobody trying to get a prewar feather guard off me for $10 this year. I’ll just bring more next year! Stay healthy everyone!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 2, 2020)

I’m really sorry to hear about this.
This year started out so promising, and just seemed to disintegrate so fast.
Stay heathy, and we’ll all ride on!
Take care.


----------



## rdavisonsr (Apr 2, 2020)

Kinda figured as much, Damn virus! Thanks for all you and the Mrs do for the hobby.


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 2, 2020)

Hate to see this, but understand.  Was working hard to get a Shelby together to bring this year too. Maybe next year.

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Apr 2, 2020)

Would have been first year for us. You just never know whats Gonna happen. Will miss meeting some of the other bike addicts and buying a ton of stuff on impulse. Hopefully everyone stays healthy and hangs in there. Better times are coming...


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2020)

Hopefully everyone saves up for 2021 !!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 2, 2020)

Maskadeo said:


> Oh man! Nobody trying to get a prewar feather guard off me for $10 this year. I’ll just bring more next year! Stay healthy everyone!



I'll take all the guards you got for$10 a piece! Even pay shipping.... thanks..


----------



## jrapoza (Apr 2, 2020)

That is best for everyone's health.


----------



## TieDye (Apr 2, 2020)

We are bummed to hear this, but when we can all come together again, it will feel extra special.


----------



## jammer (Apr 2, 2020)

So sorry to hear, thanks Paul and Annie for all you do, see you next year.
jammer


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 2, 2020)

2020 ANN ARBOR Classic Bicycle SHOW & SWAP MEET HAS BEEN CANCELLED !!!


			Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show
		

See 2020 Ann Arbor / Saline Mi Classic Bicycle & Swap Meet website for details.
Stay Home, Stay Health, Stay Connected, Stay Alive !


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Apr 3, 2020)

pkleppert said:


> The Governor of Michigan is extending the State shutdown until June 6th.
> 
> Therefore this year's Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet must be cancelled. It cannot be rescheduled for 2020.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear but totally understand. Need to be cautious and stay healthy. Thank you for all you do for the bike hobby. Take care and stay well.  Regards,  Mark Gordon


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 3, 2020)

Complete bummer but understand.  Thank you Paul for all that you do to make the event happen.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks for all your HARD WORK Paul and crew, this was outta your hands! 
Looking forward to a stellar show in 2021!!
Be safe, stay healthy!
Alan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 4, 2020)

Sorry to hear that Paul this is one of my favorite bike swaps and is a small vacation for me.You always put on a hell of a nice show and all the work you did to put this aa together  is going down the drain.Thanks so much for all the hard work and the fantastic bike swaps you have done through the years.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 4, 2020)

SORRY TO HEAR!


----------



## Aaron65 (Apr 5, 2020)

It's sad, but next year's show will be that much better because we missed one!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 5, 2020)

blasterracing said:


> Hate to see this, but understand.  Was working hard to get a Shelby together to bring this year too. Maybe next year.
> 
> Tim Newmeyer
> 
> ...



THAT IS ONE BEAUTIFUL SHELBY.  So what year and model is this? Thanks for sharing. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 10, 2020)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> Sorry to hear that Paul this is one of my favorite bike swaps and is a small vacation for me.You always put on a hell of a nice show and all the work you did to put this aa together  is going down the drain.Thanks so much for all the hard work and the fantastic bike swaps you have done through the years.



Thanks Craig,    Looks like Annie and I will need to stick around one more year.


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello Ann Arbor Vendors
*We promised that the 40th Anniversary Show
 and Swap Meet would be different but this is
Not what we had in mind.
*
The State of Michigan is under strict “Stay at Home”
orders until May 1, 2020. Our *Show was cancelled* for 2020
and *will not be rescheduled* for this year.

Next year’s show is Saturday & Sunday *MAY 22, & 23, 2021*
Friday, May 21, set-up will begin at 2pm

Annie, I and our team will handle next year’s show and
insure a smooth transition for future shows.

Vendor packets to be sent out the last week of February 2021.
Updated info will be posted on our website, theCABE & Facebook.
If your contact information changes, please notify us at:
bikeshow@aol.com or call: 248-642-6639


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 18, 2020)

Please let's NOT turn this into a political thread.

YES, The Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet is MOVING TO THE "MONTH OF MAY 2021" !!
May 22 - 23 2021

The Old School Mini Bike Show & Swap has been CANCELED! ... BUT, will be a FREE Show rescheduled for the Summer 2020, See :








						Old School Mini Bike
					

Show Flyer can be  found here Registration form can be found here Contact Info For information about the show, contact Frank by email at fmathison@comcast.net or by calling 810.599.1399. At the  Wayne County Fair Grounds  10871 Quirk Rd  Belleville, MI 48111




					www.oldschoolminibike.com


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 25, 2020)

It's tradition to be in Ann Arbor this weekend, No Classic Bicycle Show/Swap but had to take a run by there, went to Zingermann's Downtown for lunch, coffee and a piece of pecan pie.  Memory Lane / Ann Arbor Bicycle tradition. The Washtenaw County Fairground  seemed surreal, so many years on this last Sunday of April.
Happy Birthday Annie Kleppert !


----------

